# My new babies! Ok Momma and her 7 weekish baby...



## crazyland (Jan 9, 2011)

I just picked up 2 new babies for my little herd. 

Momma was listed as a nubian. The person who owned them was down to 2 does that had kids. One nubian and one pygmy. She said a neighbors buck came to visit and she wasn't expecting kids... so I do not know what the sire is to the little doe. The mom had triplets but I am not interested in more bucks. 
Anyone got ideas on momma and baby? They are only pets so of course we love them no matter. 
We will keep the momma's name Valentine. But are searching for a name for the baby. Every flower name I have thrown at my daughter has been a no. 
Valentine seems to be skinny when compared to ND. This is normal for a Nubian or Nubian cross?












I like this one... her favorite spot is on the deck where she can peek over and watch the yard. 






The baby has very upright ears. I have seen her have them all the way up. So that has to be a trait from her sire.








And just because... Heidi doesn't like to be left out. Doesn't want to be touched, just fed!






Angel likes this spot. lol Found her a couple times here.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the dam called Valentine because of the little heart on her knee?

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 9, 2011)

The previous owner said she got her as a valentine present.

She has settled in for the night. I look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

Very sweet!!    Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

The kid looks like potentially Nubian Nigerian X...  Do you have papers for Valentine?  To me she looks like she might be a cross as well(ears appear short for a Nubian).

I also saw the heart on her knee!  She really is a Valentine!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 10, 2011)

Valentine looks like a Nubian cross with an Alpine.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 10, 2011)

There are no papers on Valentine. She was purchased as a pet and that is what I purchased her as too. 
She was listed as nubian and then later the woman said she wasn't sure. But to me if you had a PB doe you would remember that. So her being a mix isn't a surprise to me. I am also not familiar with the breed characteristics yet. 
So thinking that Valentine is a mix... and her daughter is mixed with something else... I want to see if she is more dairy or more meat goat. 
As for the kid... the lady said the buck was the size of the doe, a medium size maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 10, 2011)

Valentine doesn't look like a Nubian to me. From the coloring, I'd say Boer crossed with something that has upright ears, like Alpine. But, she might be Nubian/Alpine...or Nubian/Boer/Alpine...it's hard to say. Definitely not purebred anything. She's cute though.


----------



## warthog (Jan 10, 2011)

Lovely goats, really sweet.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 10, 2011)

The baby has a name now, Eastern Shootingstar. 

I haven't seen boer with that agouti pattern. Just the solid white with brown.

I'll have to go look at color patterns for goat breeds. 

With the baby being so white and then the spotting on the ears I wonder if she will tick like her mom when she is older or if she will stay solid white. One of her brothers looked like her and the other was solid black with some white on the top of his head.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 10, 2011)

very cute babies, I would'nt have thought nubian, ears to short. Angel is adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute little goaties you have!


----------

